# Gaming Rig 80k



## Aj12 (Feb 13, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Gaming (FPS) Battlefield 3/4, Crysis 3, COD, Metro Last Light, FarCry 3, GTA 5 and all upcoming games

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 80k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7/8 X64

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB - 1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No, already have BenQ G2420HD

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Already have BenQ G2420HD, corsair 400r & razer carcharias

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: March 1

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Will do it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Kerala. Will get it online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:  This is what i had in Mind.

I5 3570k
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO/MSI Z77 MPOWER
Noctura NH-U12P SE2 (if available)
Corsair Vengeance 2.0 2133MHz
Seasonic X660
Sapphire 7970 OC


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

CPU	:	i5 3570k			14k
MOBO	:	asus p8z77-v pro		16k
COOLER:	Corsair h80			6.2k / Noctua NH-U12P SE2 4.3k (if you can find it)
GPU	:	Sapphire 7970		28k
RAM	:	gskill ripjawsx 4gb x 2	3.2k
PSU	:	Corsair tx650v2		5.5k
HDD	:	wd 1tb black		6k(?)

Quoting prices from what I could remember. Some of them might not be accurate.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

WD Black is available for around 5.5K now. 

Nice config by myth. I think that OP can even manage a 3770K if he manages to get good prices.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2013)

cpu: i5 3570k (14000)
motherboard: asus maximus v gene (16000)
ram: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (1700+1700)
psu: Corsair tx750 (6700)
hdd: WD black 1 TB (5500)
GPU: hd7970 (29000)
cooler: CM hyper 412 slim (3000) or corsair ch40 (3200) your choice, air cooling or water cooling

total: 77600 (maybe you can go for 4GB x4 ram?)



gameranand said:


> WD Black is available for around 5.5K now.
> 
> Nice config by myth. I think that OP can even manage a 3770K if he manages to get good prices.



That would be overkill


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

No I don't think its overkill. I mean OP has a budget of 80K and both the configs suggested till now didn't reached that mark even with maximum prices so I really think that he can get that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2013)

How about this rig:

cpu: i7 3770k (20000)
motherboard: msi Z77A-GD65 (13000)
ram: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (1700+1700)
psu: Corsair tx750 (6700)
hdd: WD black 1 TB (5500)
GPU: hd7970 (29000)
cooler: CM hyper 412 slim (3000) or corsair ch40 (3200) your choice, air cooling or water cooling

total: 80600 (air cooled) or 80800 (water cooled)


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 13, 2013)

How about the HX 650 instead of the tx650V2... and would it be better to get the 3770k or to invest in other components.
because i will use this rig mostly for gaming.
also anyone have a clue as to where the noctura is available?


----------



## draco21 (Feb 13, 2013)

i7 is totally worth it....


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> How about the HX 650 instead of the tx650V2...



some of the members are having problem with HX650...... tx650 v2 would be a safer bet imo.



Aj12 said:


> and would it be better to get the 3770k or to invest in other components.
> because i will use this rig mostly for gaming.


for gaming i5 3570k and i7 3770k are at par ... But  if you can buy it without compromising on any other component than you should go 4 it 



Aj12 said:


> also anyone have a clue as to where the noctura is available?


here Buy Noctua | Noctua in India 
But i don't know if nh 14 is available somewhere


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tx650v2 would be enough for a single hd7970, but a tx750 will give enough power for a 7970 crossfire. So its upto you which one do you want to get.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 14, 2013)

i5 3570K - Rs 13700
*Asus Maximus V Formula - Rs 21000*
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - Rs 3550
*Gigabyte GTX 660 GDDR5 GV-N660OC-2GD SLI - Rs 14,700 x 2/Sapphire HD-7970-3GD5 - Rs 29400/28700*
TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 1TB - Rs 4300 (3 years warranty)
PSU - Seasonic X Series - 80 Plus Gold SS-760KM 760 Watts PSU - Rs 9000 (modular)
*CPU Cooler Corsair A70 - Rs 3532* ( One of the best in business and more or less at par with a Noctua)


*Total - Rs 84,482(Seasonic SS-760KM) / 82,082 (TX750V2UK)*




*You can skimp on the PSU if you dont want to use 2 CPU Connector with ATX 12V (4 pin) + EPS 12V (8 pin) which the motherboard supports and the PSU provides. If you are not going for extreme overclocks then you are fine with a Corsair TX750/850.* That way you will bring the price down too. It is a rig worth Rs 80K and more !


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 14, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> How about the HX 650 instead of the tx650V2... and would it be better to get the 3770k or to invest in other components.
> because i will use this rig mostly for gaming.
> also anyone have a clue as to where the noctura is available?



1. HX650 worth spending extra money over TX650V2 .
2. Noctua is available with ITwares.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 14, 2013)

@ Incinerator, is there any requirement of a 21K board here? Unless OP is going to overclock heavily, not only the CPU, but also the Memory, PCI-E Bus, Intel Quick Path Speed etc, Maximus V Formula is not going to help much to enhance performance. At 17K, he can easily get a Sabertooth Z77 whch will fulfill all his needs.


----------



## vkl (Feb 14, 2013)

HX650 80+ gold has reportedly some noise issues with fans,hx650 80+ bronze was fine.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 14, 2013)

ok.
so build so far 

CPU       : i5 3570K 
MOBO    : Sabertooth Z77
COOLER  : Noctura NH-U12P SE2 (cant seem to find it.. so corsair a70?)
RAM       : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
GPU       : Sapphire 7970 oc
HDD       : WD Black WD1002FAEX 
PSU       : hx650 80+ bronze/seasonic x660 ( rma issues ?)

if i get an ax 850 or an hx 850, although  it would overshoot the budget buy about 5-6k , would it be advisable to add a second 7970 later
or should i just go with the single fastest gpu at this point of time ?
Also if i have some extra cash to spare would it make sense to get an ax/hx 850 ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2013)

^ there is no need to go for sabertooth, maximus v gene is perfectly good for you IMO, unless you want to break world overclock records with LN2 cooling , get an i7 3770k instead.



> Gigabyte GTX 660 GDDR5 GV-N660OC-2GD SLI - Rs 14,700 x 2/Sapphire HD-7970-3GD5 - Rs 29400/28700



Yeah, actually, I saw some benchmarks and the gtx660 (non ti) sli beats a single hd7970 in every gaming benchmaer. And as the two options cost almost the same, I would suggest op to go for gtx660 sli.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 14, 2013)

I would too.....

I would too.....


----------



## Cilus (Feb 14, 2013)

Ya, GTX 660 (Non Ti) SLI is a good option.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2013)

CONCLUDED CONFIG:

cpu: i5 3570k (14000)
motherboard: asus maximus v gene (16000)
ram: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2 (1700+1700)
psu: Corsair tx750 (6700) (although 650 W is required for this rig, but having extra power will air overclocking and maintain stability)
hdd: WD black 1 TB (5500)
GPU: Zotac gtx660 (14500+14500)
cooler: CM hyper 412 slim (3000) or corsair ch40 (3200) your choice, air cooling or water cooling

total: 77600

OR, you may also get i7 3770k instead of i5 3570k, *total with i7 3770k*: 83600


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 14, 2013)

@ Cilus the Sabertooth is a board that is good for stability and 24/7 stress use. Its a board that the OP can do without here. And since it is a Gaming Rig in question and hence moreover if by spending just Rs 3000 more someone can get one of the two Flagship ROG boards  Asus offers in Z77 series with host of actual useful features and expandability option ,I see no point,despite having the budget, settling for a board that is no where near the performance the Maximus Formula offers. If I see what you see here he dosnt need either and can settle for the Maximus Gene / P8Z77 pro or a Gigabyte  Z77X-UD3H. 

If somebody has a budget of Rs 80000 and wants to overclock I will never suggest him a Sabertooth but rather ask him to look at the very best the brand has to offer.


Read This.....even I feel the same that a P8Z77 pro/deluxe is a saner option if you are smart enough and dont fall for the kiddish plastic facia on a mainboard.

*The Sabertooth has a simpler
voltage regulator circuit, no Wi-Fi, and lacks a PLX switch chip (that allows
higher performance when several data transfers are being executed at the
same time). The Realtek ALC892 audio codec is also a better option
for mainstream motherboards than top-shelf ones. *

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASUS-Sabertooth-Z77-Motherboard/1645/8


----------



## draco21 (Feb 14, 2013)

going by above info..... now formula makes much more sense in op's budget.

it is either this or sth like v gene


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> ok.
> so build so far
> 
> CPU       : i5 3570K
> ...



1. Upgrade the CPU to 3770K
2. Get a Gene or Maximus V Forumla if you can.
3. Get Corsair A70. Noctua is real hard to find, trust me. See if PrimeABGB has got new stock or not. 3 months before I emptied their stock. 
4. Good enough
5. Good enough
6. Good
7. Season don't have RMA issues AFAIK but Corsair is much better thats why everyone suggest Corsair. I would also suggest you to go for Corsair

As for later CF. By the time you decide to go for CF a new series of cards would be in the market already so I guess its better to get the best right now as per your budget.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Revised config

CPU       i7 3770K 
MOBO   Maximus V Gene
RAM     G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ( or Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB PC3 17000 2133MHz )
GPU      Sapphire 7970 oc
HDD      WD Black WD1002FAEX 
PSU      Corsair HX 750 (modular)


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

Take the gskills. They are better for OCing. 

Why the 750w ? Considering the fact that you will OC both cpu/gpu, a 750w is too much for a single 7970 but too less for a 7970 CF. 
Its either a 650 or a 850, depending on what plans you have for later.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ totally true....

also what about cooling....


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Myth said:


> Take the gskills. They are better for OCing.
> 
> Why the 750w ? Considering the fact that you will OC both cpu/gpu, a 750w is too much for a single 7970 but too less for a 7970 CF.
> Its either a 650 or a 850, depending on what plans you have for later.



will go with the gskills.
i have no plan for plans for sli or cf so will go with the corsair hx 650.
btw is the corsair hx 650 (gold) available in india, or shoud i just go with the regular hx 650 (bronze)

Also is it worth getting an ax 650 if available ?



draco21 said:


> ^^ totally true....
> 
> also what about cooling....



trying to find a noctua nh-u12p se2/noctua dh 14 
if not will go with corsair A70.


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> will go with the gskills.
> i have no plan for plans for sli or cf so will go with the corsair hx 650.
> btw is the corsair hx 650 (gold) available in india, or shoud i just go with the regular hx 650 (bronze)
> 
> Also is it worth getting an ax 650 if available ?



There have been recent problems with the hx650. Not sure about recommending that. 

There is no ax650 (atleast the site doesnt mention one). Ax series start from 750.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2013)

There is not much difference between the Dh14 and the A70. A degree here and there. A70 is great too in every sense of the word.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Myth said:


> There have been recent problems with the hx650. Not sure about recommending that.



with which version.
gold or bronze?

would it be safer to go with the newest version of the hx 650 

CORSAIR SMPS 650 HXUK

How about the h80 ?


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

Read this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/169577-corsair-hx650v2-psu-squeaking-noise.html

You need not opt for a modular psu since your cabinet has good cable management. A tx650v2 can serve your purpose well enough, at much lower cost. 

H80 and above are worth their price.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Myth said:


> Read this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/169577-corsair-hx650v2-psu-squeaking-noise.html
> 
> You need not opt for a modular psu since your cabinet has good cable management. A tx650v2 can serve your purpose well enough, at much lower cost.



understood. but instead of getting an tx 650v2 should i could get a tx 750v2 (more overclocking head room?) since it price almost similar to the 
tx 650v2 with hardly a 1k difference in pricing. (the it wares )

i m having second thoughts about the h80 and if i dont manage to find the noctua nh-u12p se2 would the h80 be a viable option?
what do you guys think.


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

The 650 includes both cpu and gpu OCing. 
If you want to take the 750 because the budget permits then its up to you. 

You can always opt for the A70. 
Lot of people dont fancy liquid coolers. 
Btw, if you find the nh-u12p se2, please let me know. 

PS: My tx650v2 was a cable management nightmare, I always wondered what the 750 will be


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 15, 2013)

ok. will do so.

revised build 

CPU     i7 3770K
MOBO  Maximus V Gene
RAM    G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL 
GPU     Sapphire 7970 oc
HDD     WD Black WD1002FAEX
PSU     Corsair TX 750V2


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> There is not much difference between the Dh14 and the A70. A degree here and there. A70 is great too in every sense of the word.



Well Noctua D14 easily beats A70. A70 is neck to neck performance with Noctua NH-U12P SE2, but A70 makes a hell lot of noise as per many reviews and Noctua is Dead silent and I can personally vouch for it as a user.

BTW config looks fine now.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well Noctua D14 easily beats A70. A70 is neck to neck performance with Noctua NH-U12P SE2, but A70 makes a hell lot of noise as per many reviews and Noctua is Dead silent and I can personally vouch for it as a user.
> 
> BTW config looks fine now.



I told you a degree here and there.....check....and the price difference of Rs 1500  between the two will justify the 2°C ....

Corsair A70 Dual 120mm Fan CPU Cooler Review - Corsair A70 Benchmarking Results - Legit Reviews
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-A70-CPU-Cooler-Review/1159/6


Its great aint it.......?


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well Noctua D14 easily beats A70. A70 is neck to neck performance with Noctua NH-U12P SE2, but A70 makes a hell lot of noise as per many reviews and Noctua is Dead silent and I can personally vouch for it as a user.
> 
> BTW config looks fine now.



looks like the D14 is my best bet right now
but  when it comes to the u12p(if available) and the A70 i would probably go with the noctura
since they both perform the same and also because the noctura is quieter .
otherwise the A70 is my only real option.



The Incinerator said:


> I told you a degree here and there.....check....and the price difference of Rs 1500  between the two will justify the 2°C ....
> 
> Corsair A70 Dual 120mm Fan CPU Cooler Review - Corsair A70 Benchmarking Results - Legit Reviews
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-A70-CPU-Cooler-Review/1159/6
> ...




for that price... it sure is .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I told you a degree here and there.....check....and the price difference of Rs 1500  between the two will justify the 2°C ....
> 
> Corsair A70 Dual 120mm Fan CPU Cooler Review - Corsair A70 Benchmarking Results - Legit Reviews
> *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-A70-CPU-Cooler-Review/1159/6
> ...



But it makes noise which can be a pain if you don't use headphones.


----------



## Myth (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> But it makes noise which can be a pain if you don't use headphones.



Thats why I didnt opt for the A70. An evo with push-pull is cheaper and comes close in performance.

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/LGA-2011-i7-3960X-Air-Overclocking,3130-17.html


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 16, 2013)

If noise is an issue then try to find Noctua NH u12P se2. As Anand has already said, Noctua is dead silent and i too can personally vouch for it since I have been using it for last 5-6 months. Only thing I can hear is the noise being made by cabinet fans. Temperatures for my overclock never go above 57 degrees. TIM provided with it is also excellent. But if noise is not an issue then A70 is a good option as well. 

P.S. I know I am only mentioning the points that have already been mentioned but I thought a view from Noctua's user won't hurt


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> ok. will do so.
> 
> revised build
> 
> ...



Why don't you go for GTX660 SLI, it costs the same as 7970 and gives much more performance?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why don't you go for GTX660 SLI, it costs the same as 7970 and gives much more performance?



Well for multi GPU setup 7870 would be a better choice IMO.


----------



## Myth (Feb 16, 2013)

OP doesnt seem to want a multi gpu config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2013)

Both are good, but hd7870 CF would cost 4k more, if OP can afford it, then go for it.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

the incinerator said:


> there is not much difference between the dh14 and the a70. A degree here and there. A70 is great too in every sense of the word.



d14 >> a70, period.



The Incinerator said:


> I told you a degree here and there.....check....and the price difference of Rs 1500  between the two will justify the 2°C ....
> 
> Corsair A70 Dual 120mm Fan CPU Cooler Review - Corsair A70 Benchmarking Results - Legit Reviews
> Corsair A70 CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
> ...



Read the review properly, not only the graphs. It is not 2C.
Legit review: a good please to find occasional wrong and bad quality of reviews. Avoid it.
About hardware secret: what you didn't see is the difference between ambient is *HUGE*. D14 is tested at 14C ambient, whereas A70 is tested as 26C ambient.
Thus that end discussion of that review is *WRONG*.

Want to know real difference in performance between D14 & A50/70. See these reviews:
Noctua NH-D14 Review » Page 4 - Testing - Overclockers Club
Corsair A50 and A70 Review » Page 4 - Testing Setup & Results - Overclockers Club

There is ~15-20C temperature difference in load condition.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Both are good, but hd7870 CF would cost 4k more, if OP can afford it, then go for it.



wont the mvg be too cramped for a cf/sli setup..
would the extra performane gain be a tradeoff for stuttering and scaling issues. i chose to go with a single gpu setup to avoid these but with a current generation cf/sli setup there are no major problems i would go for a multi gpu setup.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 16, 2013)

@d6bmg....... I would say read the reviews more care fully. Ambient Temps difference should be subtracted from the load temps to find the actuals. Its that simple. And yes I completely agree with the noise the A70 produces over the Noctua,but with Scythe fan that can be overcome too,even then you will save Rs 700 or more. But Noctua does that out of the box and the Corsair dosnt. But for a savings of Rs 1500 Corsair is not a bad buy at all.

And @d6bmg.......the difference of temps between the two is not more than 2°C....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

Well D14 can't be compared to A70 of course. I am talking about u12p which performs like A70 but is dead silent. D14 performs much better.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 16, 2013)

@The Incinerator: Difference between Load temperature and ambient is not a way to measure the efficiency of any cooler at the first place. The method is wrong. To compare one need to test all the coolers with same setup, at the same ambient and then he has to post the result, period.

But again, we can't find Noctua NH-D14 in India at the present time which leaves OP with only one solution which is to get other cooler.

A70 is never a VFM cooler thanks to the presence of Hyper 212 EVO which provides very good cooling compared to its price. Choosing A70 over Hyper 212 EVO would be a bad move because there is very little difference between those two to justify the (indian) price difference.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> @The Incinerator: Difference between Load temperature and ambient is not a way to measure the efficiency of any cooler at the first place. The method is wrong. To compare one need to test all the coolers with same setup, at the same ambient and then he has to post the result, period.
> 
> But again, we can't find Noctua NH-D14 in India at the present time which leaves OP with only one solution which is to get other cooler.
> 
> A70 is never a VFM cooler thanks to the presence of Hyper 212 EVO which provides very good cooling compared to its price. Choosing A70 over Hyper 212 EVO would be a bad move because there is very little difference between those two to justify the (indian) price difference.



Agreed. He should buy a Hyper 212 EVO and make a push pull setup himself.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 17, 2013)

i am thinking about getting this card instead of the sapphire 7970 oc

Theitdepot - Asus Radeon HD7970 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (HD7970-DC2T-3GD5)


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 17, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> There is ~15-20C temperature difference in load condition.



Between the D14 and A70???!!! Where did you read that?

Secondly if you look closely to the links you have posted you are just plain contradicting your ownself. Now why I say that is because in the table the difference of temps  between the D14 and NHu12P is between 2C to 4C at max.  We all know that the A70 is better than the NHU12P , hence A70 would be very close to the D14 or lag by a 2C at max and that is justified by the price difference between the D14 and A70. Is it that hard to fathom?



Next the noise issue with A70 is only because the fan that it comes along with in not PWM ones and runs at full speed no matter what. Now if attach the adapter connect it to  a fan controller (PWM outlest) or simply buy two PWM fans the sound issue will be gone.

Third , the CM 212EVO is great no doubt but you cant compare it to the build quality of the A70. And yes the A70 cools better too than the EVO and that is the evidence supporting why the build quality matters.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 17, 2013)

or even this one

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 17, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> i am thinking about getting this card instead of the sapphire 7970 oc
> 
> Theitdepot - Asus Radeon HD7970 3GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphics Card (HD7970-DC2T-3GD5)



Price seems to be a bit on the higher side.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 17, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> or even this one
> 
> ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX




Good choice but it best bought within Rs 31,500.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 17, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Between the D14 and A70???!!! Where did you read that?
> 
> Secondly if you look closely to the links you have posted you are just plain contradicting your ownself. Now why I say that is because in the table the difference of temps  between the D14 and NHu12P is between 2C to 4C at max.  We all know that the A70 is better than the NHU12P , hence A70 would be very close to the D14 or lag by a 2C at max and that is justified by the price difference between the D14 and A70. Is it that hard to fathom?
> 
> ...



my first preference would be the D14 or the NHU12P.

but if not available ( which up until now is the case) im torn between the A70 & the Hyper 212 EVO (push pull ).



The Incinerator said:


> Good choice but it best bought within Rs 31,500.



So among the three which would be the best performing.

sapphire 7970 oc
Asus 7970 dc2
Asus 7970 matrix


----------



## Myth (Feb 17, 2013)

The matrix performs the best, though sapphire is the most vfm. 
Compared to the sapphire, the others might not be worth the extra money.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 17, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> So among the three which would be the best performing.
> 
> sapphire 7970 oc
> Asus 7970 dc2
> Asus 7970 matrix



Simply get this......Asus HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 Graphic Card

Asus Matrix has oveclocking issues. Avoid it.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2013)

Another option is Sapphire HD 7970 Vapor-X OC version which is around 30K in Kolkata. This card is the vest VFM custom cooler based factory overclocked card in my opinion. VAPOR-X cooler is comparable to DC II coolers from Asus and also overclocks like hell. It is also a dual slot version unlike the tripple slot version of DC II.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sapphire vapour-x is the one I would prefer as it is a better vfm than the matrix.

Sapphire vapour-x is the one I would prefer as it is a better vfm than the matrix.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> my first preference would be the D14 or the NHU12P.
> 
> but if not available ( which up until now is the case) im torn between the A70 & the Hyper 212 EVO (push pull ).
> 
> ...



1. It actuallt depends on the RAM you are getting. If you are getting Corsair Vengeance then you can't install D14 very simple. Also D14 is heavy cooler so I think your Mobo should also be very sturdy. I am not sure about this, let others comment.
If you get U12P then you are alright with everything. If you can't find it then you are between 212 EVO and A70. I would say that if you have money then you can buy A70 also but if you wanna save money then go with 212 EVO. 

As for GPU Asus 7970 Matrix performs the best but its also higher on the price side. Sapphire 7970 would give you best VFM IMO.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 1. It actuallt depends on the RAM you are getting. If you are getting Corsair Vengeance then you can't install D14 very simple. Also D14 is heavy cooler so I think your Mobo should also be very sturdy. I am not sure about this, let others comment.
> If you get U12P then you are alright with everything. If you can't find it then you are between 212 EVO and A70. I would say that if you have money then you can buy A70 also but if you wanna save money then go with 212 EVO.
> 
> As for GPU Asus 7970 Matrix performs the best but its also higher on the price side. Sapphire 7970 would give you best VFM IMO.



i wont be going for vengeance modules but will get this instead G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) - G.Skill: Flipkart.com

still looking for noctura (will probably buy the cpu cooler last depending on availability)

still to decide on gpu...

i was thinking of ordering the psu CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply and ram from flipkart tomorrow..

any last minute recommendations...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah. Don't buy from flipkart, components are overpriced.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 18, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> So among the three which would be the best performing.
> 
> sapphire 7970 oc
> Asus 7970 dc2
> Asus 7970 matrix



Matrix is best, without any doubt, but also look at Vapor-X and is capability & price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

Why cannot you go for an AMD RIG which is equivalent to 3570k in terms of gaming performance.

AMD FX 8350 -11400,
Asus M5A97 Evo R2.0 -7500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition 3GB -22500,
Intel 335 240GB SSD -10500,
WD Caviar Black 1TB -5500,
Seasonic X660 -7500,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 2133MHz -4500,
Corsair H60 Cooler -3700,
MS Sidewinder X6 -2000,
Logitech G400 -1500,
Logitech Z313 -1600,
Asus 24B5ST DVDRW -1000.
TOTAL -79,200.

This Kick @@s Killer Rig.


----------



## Aj12 (Feb 23, 2013)

Ordered the ram and psu from the itwares , but after placing the order they contacted me to inform that the psu was out of stock
and also that there were not expecting a new shipment. they also offered to replace it with either a gs 800 or a cooler master gx 750. 
so i cancelled the order for the psu and bought just the ram.

so should i look for the corsair Tx 750V2 elsewhere or look at other options.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Look fr TX750v2 locally, else, try at mdcomputers.in, or in worst case at flipkart.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 23, 2013)

Get it from MD computers , prices are sensible from the Prime ABGBs and Itdepots.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

Aj12 said:


> Ordered the ram and psu from the itwares , but after placing the order they contacted me to inform that the psu was out of stock
> and also that there were not expecting a new shipment. they also offered to replace it with either a gs 800 or a cooler master gx 750.
> so i cancelled the order for the psu and bought just the ram.
> 
> so should i look for the corsair Tx 750V2 elsewhere or look at other options.



Get it locally, or there are many other online options.


----------

